# Happy Birthday, Kylie. Love letter to my little girl. (Majorly picture heavy).



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You came home almost exactly 11 months ago, at 4 weeks old. 









You were a stinking adorable puppy.









Developed your love of balls, early.









And your love of water.









Grew.









Stayed adorable.









Stole my heart.









Made me laugh.









A lot.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Impressed the daylights out of me, every day.









Have always been a little spoiled









With more attitude than should fit in that little body.









You never shut up









Or stop moving.









Your capacity to learn astounds me.









I could not love you more.









New pictures, coming up next.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Getting prettier, every day.









Still curious.









Sticking your nose places it doesn't belong (and finding crayfish)









Still loving the river.









Still HAPPY!!!









Still being stuck on that trunk for pictures.









Happy Birthday, darlin'. I have never had a dog like you, and never will again. Here's to the next 15 years.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... Happy Birthday Kylie! What a pretty young adult dog you have become ... always have been. I told your Mom you were going to be her Heart Dog ............. 

Very nice love letter to your Heart Girl.

EDIT: It was a joy to watch you grow!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe .... Happy Birthday Kylie! What a pretty young adult dog you have become ... always have been. I told your Mom you were going to be her Heart Dog .............


You did, and you were very, very right. That dog, man. She's made me laugh, made me cry, and is... must the most amazing, perfectly right down I have ever owned. 

You called it. Even before I did.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Aw, happy birthday pretty girl! Sounds like she's a Heart Dog?  She's too cute! What is she? Looks like some kind of Corgi mix? I love the pink leash in the last pictures; where'd you get it?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Beats the ever-loving heck out of us  Rumor has it that her mom was something that looked like a chihuahua, but that's just speculation based on someone who THINKS she probably came from his dog. She certainly doesn't act a thing like one. But she is definitely, definitely, the furry love of my life. She's an amazing little dog that I can get all sappy at, at the drop of the at.

Collar and leash came from here: Ebay link


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Happy birthday  those pictures and comments were perfect  congratulations you 2


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> Happy birthday  those pictures and comments were perfect  congratulations you 2


Thanks! I am crazy proud of that little dog.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Happy birthday Kylie! 

You have NO idea how your precious life could have ended out if your owners didn't find you. And that's a fanatastic thing. All you've known (except for 4 weeks) is complete happiness and doggy satisfaction. Well done! You amuse us all here with your antics and intelligence and I'm pretty damn certain you rock your mums world. If you have a cake, when you blow your candles out tonight, could you please wish for a pup like you to head my way for our next pup as I really dont want to pry you from your mums cold, dead hands. But I will.

Happy 1st Birthday xx


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Happy birthday, Kylie, and here's to many more!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy birthday, sweet girl. Wishing you a most wonderful future.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

wow, has it been almost a yr already?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Kylie.....and, as mom said, here's to the next 15.....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

tirluc said:


> wow, has it been almost a yr already?


I know! Crazy, isn't it? It seems like yesterday that I was all 'wtf is this?' about her, and she was a tiny little fuzzy ball, but she came home on Father's Day. I'm likely a few days early, but since we don't really know her birthday I had to pick something and Mother's Day is easy to remember 

Thanks, guys. She really is an incredible little dog.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy birthday, Kylie! She's just beautiful. I can't wait to hear more stories about the things you guys accomplish together over the years. She's a special little dog.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Happi B'day... eat good!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, a whole year, huh? She has grown into quite the beautiful young lady.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy birthday, Kylie!!! What a girl.


----------



## EagleRiverDee (Mar 14, 2011)

What a touching tribute!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, everyone - from both of us  Time has flown and she is still easily the most amazing dog I have ever known. And I have a feeling she's just going to keep getting better.


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

She is a gem for sure, Happy Bday girl!


----------

